# Sticker Shipping Thread



## Chris (Feb 25, 2006)

The order's been placed, as soon as they're here, I'll update this as they're shipped out.

Again, if you're getting a proof (eg: not in this batch but expecting a sticker) they should show up early next week. (That's you, Shawn!  )

*The List*
*Chris - 10 - Paid 2/11
NLB - 10 - Paid 2/11
eaeolian - 2 - Paid 2/11
Goliath - 1 - Paid 2/13
nph-noodles - 2 - Paid by Mike, who he now owes beers, on 2/13
NightmareX - 2 - Paid 2/14
7 Dying Trees - 3 - Paid 2/14
Brian Crowell - 2 - Paid 2/16
Flesh-EatingMonkey - 4 - Paid 2/16
ajdehoogh - 4 - Paid 2/15
Jim777 - 5 - Paid 2/20
Leon - 1 - Paid 2/15 -*
*Shikaru - 1 - Paid 2/22
Metalfiend666 - 10 - Paid 2/23
Regor - 3 - Paid
Drew - 2 - Is a fag
Distressed_Romeo - 1 - Paid 2/24 - *
*Total: 63*

Bold: Ready to mail.

I need a few addresses, PM me if you would and I'll get yours in the mail as well.


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2006)

They're here.  I'm addressing and packin' right now, and will be mailing them out tomorrow morning.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent. Noodles still owes me three beers for those.  Well, maybe only 1 1/2 more at Jaxx prices.


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2006)

awesome. thanks Chris!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2006)

Just a note - Roger, Drew, Distressed_Romeo, and Leon - I need addresses for you guys. PM me.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Again, if you're getting a proof (eg: not in this batch but expecting a sticker) they should show up early next week. (That's you, Shawn!  )



[action=Shawn]finally reads Chris' stickies.[/action]

Awesome, Chris, thanks!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> They're here.  I'm addressing and packin' right now, and will be mailing them out tomorrow morning.


 
Excellent!

I've just noticed that you, me and NLB are getting almost half the order between us. We're not greedy, honest!


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> Just a note - Roger, Drew, Distressed_Romeo, and Leon - I need addresses for you guys. PM me.



And I need yours. Pm on it's way.


----------



## Regor (Mar 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> Just a note - Roger, Drew, Distressed_Romeo, and Leon - I need addresses for you guys. PM me.



Alright, since I'm a total n00b and a tool to boot, I JUST got funds into my paypal account. As soon as I figure out how to send it to you, you'll be paid.

[action=Regor]is going to work on it right now.[/action]


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 3, 2006)

I missed this thread


----------



## Regor (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok, I sent the payment via the "777 support" button at the top of the page. I also included a little more to get that fancy "777 Supporter" tag under my name.


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Excellent. Noodles still owes me three beers for those.  Well, maybe only 1 1/2 more at Jaxx prices.



I do believe I bought you a beer at the last two shows we were at, Mr. I Am Out of Cash Again.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> I do believe I bought you a beer at the last two shows we were at, Mr. I Am Out of Cash Again.



I bought you one back at DT, though. So...


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I bought you one back at DT, though. So...



Which canceled the one I bought you later at the very same show.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 3, 2006)

Eh, whatever. It's not like I'm keeping track. After all, we're drunk.


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Eh, whatever. It's not like I'm keeping track. After all, we're drunk.



What were we talking about? 

/hijack


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know if we entertain the mods with our antics, or they've just got used to it...

Hey Chris, I just checked my mailbox, and my stickers aren't here yet. WTF?


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2006)

Suck my dick, sir.


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2006)

You'll need this:







[action=Noodles]is so banned...[/action]


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2006)

Die in a fire.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 3, 2006)

Coincidently, I just booked a gig in Rhode Island!

[action=eaeolian]prepares for journey to hell...[/action]


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Coincidently, I just booked a gig in Rhode Island!



*sigh* I see Richard Simmons avatars coming our way...


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 4, 2006)

HooRay!!!


----------



## Regor (Mar 5, 2006)

Chris, did you get my payment?


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2006)

These are all sent. 

I have a few extra, and once everyone confirms that the USPS doesn't suck and they actually got there, I'll make 'em available to anyone that wants one.


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2006)

Regor said:


> Chris, did you get my payment?



Got it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Coincidently, I just booked a gig in Rhode Island!
> 
> [action=eaeolian]prepares for journey to hell...[/action]



When? I'll drag Drew's lush ass down there. That's only about 3 hours from me.


----------



## Drew (Mar 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> When? I'll drag Drew's lush ass down there. That's only about 3 hours from me.



Heeeeeeell yeah. I'd love to catch you guys live. Give me a time and a place, and I've got the first round.


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2006)

Drew said:


> Heeeeeeell yeah. I'd love to catch you guys live. Give me a time and a place, and I've got the first round.



 #2 is on me.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry, that was a horrifically bad joke about your "Die in a fire" comment. 

Although we might make our way to Boston this summer, if things pan out..


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2006)

Asshole. 

[action=Chris]hopes you get a rash[/action]


----------



## Drew (Mar 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Sorry, that was a horrifically bad joke about your "Die in a fire" comment.
> 
> Although we might make our way to Boston this summer, if things pan out..



Asshole.  

Yeah, see if you can work it out - if you get up here while Harvard's still in session, I know every single metal head at Harvard Grad school (three, four if you count one of the physics students' wife, although I haven't actually met her yet) and I'm sure I can convince them to come out. Hell, I'm pretty sure Oana at least is spending the summer in Boston... I'll try to get you some sort of a respectable turnout, anyway.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 9, 2006)

Got mine in last night. Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Mar 9, 2006)

Got mine today, I love it, thanks, Chris!


----------



## Regor (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got mine! YAY!

Chris, are these just peel & sticks? Or are they the type you gotta use soapy water to apply and shit, like on cars?


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2006)

just got mine too


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2006)

Regor said:


> Just got mine! YAY!
> 
> Chris, are these just peel & sticks? Or are they the type you gotta use soapy water to apply and shit, like on cars?



You don't need soapy water, just peel 'em off so that the sticker itself is on the transparent-lookin' part, lay it down, rub around the edges then peel back the transparent shit slowly. 

Make sure it's not too cold when ya put it on as well - I lost a couple trying to put them on my car when the glass was freezing.


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Received mine today.... thx Chris.... The silver looks sweet against my black tinted rear window....


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2006)

Awesome. Take some pics! 

I figure the silver is nice and subtle, and the stickers are a good size to still be tasteful.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 10, 2006)

Just recieved an envelope from "C.Q's house of Bondage".


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 10, 2006)

Got mine in the mail this morning, Now to find the perfect place to stick it.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 10, 2006)

I could think of a few, and they'd be some interesting promotion ideas...hehehe


----------



## jim777 (Mar 10, 2006)

I actually got mine a few days ago, but I've been busy. I'll put one the rear window of the Camry tonight. It's tough to make a '94 Camry Wagon look more metal that it already is, but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 10, 2006)

I got mine today, addressed from Jiffy Penis Enlargers. Nice touch, Chris. 

Thanks, man!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine (& Dave's) arrived today! (And, yes, I am )


----------



## Regor (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Shikaru (Mar 10, 2006)

I deem that most true Regor


----------



## Shawn (Mar 10, 2006)

Regor said:


>


 ^ That looks cool.


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice Regor! Very tasty!!

I got mine two days ago, but alas, I have no object of worthiness to place them on.... Hmmm... ooooo I have an idea...so tempting...*eyes black 7620* and looks at shiney stickers...hmmmmm  

OH YEAH... I'm pimpin' now!! 









Righteous!


----------



## Regor (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'ma do that to my black 7621 after I put this camoflage tack-paper over it. It's kinda like shelf-paper (I can't think of the word right now cuz I'm hammered outta my mind). but after I get it camo'd out, I'ma put another ss.org sticker on it like you did.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 11, 2006)

I wanna get it tattooed in me somewhere....maybe my back. But then that means that Chris would on my back, so that may not be a good idea


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 15, 2006)

I got mine and blew one when it wouldn't stick to the guitar case

Then the one that did went wonky

hence i have one left that i must use wisely!


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 15, 2006)

7DT, was this to stick on a UV case? I only got the one, and I was going to try and stick it on my 7620's case, but I don't want to run the risk if it's not gonna work, what with only buying the one.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 16, 2006)

i think in my case it was more not quite knowing how to deal with it. Basically get it positioned correctly, then peel off each letter one at a time and carefully and it should work!


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2006)

It helps if you toss a blow dryer on 'em or something like that before putting them down, to heat the adhesive.


----------



## Drew (Mar 16, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> 7DT, was this to stick on a UV case? I only got the one, and I was going to try and stick it on my 7620's case, but I don't want to run the risk if it's not gonna work, what with only buying the one.



I've got one from the last batch on my UV's case. On it's own it probably wont stick (but then again I don't know how the adhesive on this batch compares) permanently, but what I did was coat it in clear nail polish. A year or so later, I'm still pimpin' the sevenstring.org pride whenever I pick my case up, and it still looks great.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 16, 2006)

Drew said:


> I've got one from the last batch on my UV's case. On it's own it probably wont stick (but then again I don't know how the adhesive on this batch compares) permanently, but what I did was coat it in clear nail polish. A year or so later, I'm still pimpin' the sevenstring.org pride whenever I pick my case up, and it still looks great.




That works pretty well, but you could also add adhesive to the stickers. A little super glue really goes along way as far as keeping stickers stuck goes


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 16, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> That works pretty well, but you could also add adhesive to the stickers. A little super glue really goes along way as far as keeping stickers stuck goes



I wouldn't recommend this on your car, though.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I wouldn't recommend this on your car, though.




HAHA!! No, not on your car, on your mom's car

I wouldn't advise using super glue on a car, but on a guitar case it's awsome!


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 25, 2006)

Can I grab two? PLEASE I'm a bit late but yer


----------



## Sp3ktral (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah are these things still available? i'm stuper late, but i'd like to support the community AND adorn my rack


----------

